# Terrified of Induction - any positive stories?



## Urbansoulpie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All

I hope you are all well.

So, I'm going to be induced next week at 38 weeks plus 2 and currently showing no signs of being anywhere near labour!

After reading lots of info and talking to my midwife I must say I am absolutely terrified of the whole induction process. 

All I keep seeing/hearing is long painful labour, extra pain due to not being ready for labour, long labour, pain etc, etc!! And that after days of all the pain it quite often ends in sections.

I have been given no patient choice about delivery or discussion about a birth plan.

Does anyone have any positive induction stories that can reassure me a bit?

Thanks!


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 16, 2013)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> ...




Just remember that labour doesn't last forever and once you hold your baby in your arms any pain and fears you had will be a thing of the past xx


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 16, 2013)

My baby (now 27) must have had marvellous hearing.  When I was threatened with induction for the following day, she must have been listening.  I went into labour that night.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 16, 2013)

I do not have diabetes but was induced with my son at 38 weeks.  I was slightly dilated so they could break my waters.  Paced for a couple of hours, no progress, so drip started.  Contractions did come on thick and fast BUT it was very quick.  All over about 4 hours later!  No messing, I only missed out on my lunch!

You will be fine.  Once it's underway you know you will be a mummy before much longer and that's the best feeling in the world.  Good luck.  Think positive.  I would do it all again tomorrow!!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am being induced in a few weeks and have exactly the same fears as yourself! Hopefully some more mums will be along to share their experiences. In the meantime all the very best for next week xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 17, 2013)

My team have just hinted that I might get induced rather than the elective c-section they'd suggested in the past would probably be the case and I'm watching this post with interest too.

Important to ask direct questions at the hospital as to why induction and what other options there are. I always get the impression the team avoid this discussion as far as possible, until they know what their own preferences are in your case.


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 18, 2013)

Lizzzie said:


> My team have just hinted that I might get induced rather than the elective c-section they'd suggested in the past would probably be the case and I'm watching this post with interest too.
> 
> Important to ask direct questions at the hospital as to why induction and what other options there are. I always get the impression the team avoid this discussion as far as possible, until they know what their own preferences are in your case.



I'd second that. I've taken to reminding my team that it's a joint decision what happens, not just theirs. Also, when they come out with bland statements like "you'll be induced at 38 weeks", I ask them to explain the criteria they'd use to decide that at the time, it does help me get a bit more info out of them. Even with that info, I'm feeling very wary of the whole induction thing.

I'm finding this inability/unwillingness to have a grown up conversation about all the available options one of the most challenging things about pregnancy at the moment. I had a rant about it here http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2012/12/difficult-conversations/


----------

